# Best earphone for my new n4 under 1k !!!!



## sankheashish (Jul 8, 2013)

i want best earphone for my N4 arnd 1k.....(200 up if needed)
it should have ->

1) good quality

2) good base

3) stylish 

4) well known brand 

5) mic (optional)


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 8, 2013)

How about the Tekfusion - Twinwoofers???
Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones - Tekfusion: Flipkart.com
A little expensive but well worth it... Plus, you can have it around 1.1k when Flipkart have their regular 10% off Electronics Accessories sale...


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 8, 2013)

Check this out - Sony MDR-EX100LP In-the-ear Headphone - Sony: Flipkart.com


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 8, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Check this out - Sony MDR-EX100LP In-the-ear Headphone - Sony: Flipkart.com



+1 to that


----------



## sankheashish (Jul 8, 2013)

wat abt !!

SoundMAGIC PL11 Headphone - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com


Sony MDR-EX220LP In-the-ear Headphone - Sony: Flipkart.com


*www.flipkart.com/sound-magic-es-18...58&srno=t_9&otracker=from-search&q=SoundMAGIC


*www.flipkart.com/creative-ep-660-e...5XDK&ref=1bfce4de-1b58-4603-a457-0ffbaf38cd72


*www.flipkart.com/idance-eb-x203-he...Y5PZ&ref=409fee10-9d29-468e-a231-9a7d7fcd476d


*www.flipkart.com/daaku-ear-guns-in...RZYU&ref=37dbe80a-7d50-4c82-ae1d-5f8825ab5894


Creative EP-830      
????????????????????????????????????


----------



## debarshi (Jul 9, 2013)

I would recommend the Creative EP-630 above all.....


----------



## sankheashish (Jul 10, 2013)

wat abt !!

SoundMAGIC PL11 Headphone - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com


Sony MDR-EX220LP In-the-ear Headphone - Sony: Flipkart.com


*www.flipkart.com/sound-magic-...h&q=SoundMAGIC


*www.flipkart.com/creative-ep-...7-0ffbaf38cd72


*www.flipkart.com/idance-eb-x2...1-9a7d7fcd476d


*www.flipkart.com/daaku-ear-gu...d-5f8825ab5894


Creative EP-830 
????????????????????????????????????

Tekfusion - Twinwoofers In-Ear Headphones - Tekfusion: Flipkart.com

which 1 to choose ??????????????????????


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 10, 2013)

soundmagics are overpriced... go for the sony's


----------



## sankheashish (Jul 10, 2013)

which model of sony ? Sony MDR-EX220LP or EX100LP ???


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 11, 2013)

I haven't yet tried the 220LP, so can't say about that. Though, the 100LP sound signature impressed(in that budget). Looking specs wise the 220LP is an upgrade. Just give it a try in the shop before buying it.


----------



## sankheashish (Jul 11, 2013)

so Creative EP-830  , SoundMAGIC PL11 , Tekfusion - Twinwoofers  are bad ? or not not worth ?


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 11, 2013)

^^ They are good in their own right. All three have good reviews about them. But when there is a better option available, why not go with it?
Anyway you won't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 11, 2013)

why do you keep insisting on the soundmagic and tekfusion... just buy it if that is what you want and dont keep asking... Vignesh and me have already suggested you the sony 100LP... if you are bent on buying either then just get it...


----------



## sankheashish (Jul 24, 2013)

my budget is increased (3.5-4k)...so im looking for headphone ( over-the-ear )......

i luv that razer electra.......

Razer Electra Headset - Razer: Flipkart.com

any other suggn ? within 4k ???...as of my 1st priority is gr8 music exp 2nd looks........


----------



## chandan3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com
SoundMAGIC PL11 Headphone - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com
which is gud


----------



## sankheashish (Jul 25, 2013)

any reply fasssst ??????


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 25, 2013)

^^ Get the Sennheiser HD 439.


----------



## sankheashish (Jul 25, 2013)

any other option...wat abt razer electra....? looks fab ...also good reviews ....is there any prob with tat ??

i need portable headphone...so that i can carry him in my bag (back)...everyday....


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 25, 2013)

Electra is good but the HD 439 is better.


----------



## sankheashish (Jul 26, 2013)

thnx for suggestion....bt can u suggest other headphones also between 3k-4k.....with price in mumbai (or india )


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 26, 2013)

I would still stick with the HD 439. 
Otherwise look for Koss Porta Pro (around 3.8k). You may also consider the Audio technica m35 (again around 3.8k).


----------

